# ارجوا مساعدة مهندسى الشبكات اللاسلكية فى برنامج ng ics telecom



## sameh ali1 (14 أبريل 2011)

يوجد حاليا اصدار جديد من برنامج ng ics telecom
والمستخدم فى تخطيط الشبكات الاذاعية والتلفزيونية العاملة فى الحيزvhf/uhf وذلك باستخدام تكنولوجيا جديدة فى حسابات انتشار الموجات تسمى theory of diffraction 
geometric وباستخدام هذة المعادلات الرياضية على خرائط ثلاثية الابعاد يمكن حساب التغطية الاذاعية والتليفزيونية بدقة كبيرة 
نرجوا مساعدة اى مهندس عندة البرنامج دة او برنامج بديل ​


----------



## وهران الاسلام (23 أبريل 2011)

صحيح نحتاج جدا لهذا البرنامج


----------

